# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Flashback - Negril throughout the years >  Where's the beach??

## Markospoon

First Solo trip to Negril.

I had been to Negril once, with my girl friend 
just for a day trip.
We stayed in Montego Bay, and another
friend said "You should go visit Negril"
I said "what is Negril???
Its a little town, on the West coast.
Knowing me, she said it is just your kinda place.

So, we went and I felt something hit me, a vibe, a spirit.
Man, I gotta come back, I said to myself.
My girl friend did not get it, so I went solo next trip.

This was about 1998.

I had called 1-800-Jamaica.
The lady suggested Bar B Barn, I said ok.

I received 3 vouchers in the mail.
One for the Airline, 
1 for the Juta bus 
and 1 for the hotel.

Along the way we dropped off other tourist at all kinds of places in Negril.

After checking in at Bar B barn,

I took a deep breath and walked out of my room toward the road where we came in.

OK, now, lets find the beach.
I saw a lady walking down the road.
Excuse me, can you help me find the beach?

Follow me, she said. I'm going that way.

Back then, there were just a vacant property full of bushes and shrubbery next to Bar B Barn.
We made a left along a tree lined path.

It was a winding path and soon the road was out of sight.
Could not see the end of the path we were on.

Oh god, Where is this lady taking me???

We were in the shadows of trees on this path
and it looked like we were in a forest.

A little spine tingle feeling started working on me.

As the path curved I saw light, then another little curve and 
I saw the water!!

It was like the path just opened up and the sand and water was right there!!
Blue as can be!!

It was fantastic.

The sun, sand and water all hit me at once!

I just stood and had to catch my breath.

That was the second time that feeling entered me 
and I felt it all the way to my soul.

I started walking to my left and before I knew it, 
I was back at Bar B Barn???
Oh man, 

I then realized that I could have came out my room, turned right and been right on the beach.

----------

